# Pins and Needles in hands and shooting pains in legs



## ttcneedhelp (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi there

Sorry to trouble you but I am not due to see my midwife until next weeks (38 weeks) having seen her last at 36 weeks.  I have been experiencing a strange pins and needles sensation in my left hand for the last few days and pins and needles\shooting pains in my legs.  Am I right in thinking that it is all just due to the increased weight or should I have this checked out at all?

Other than that above, I am only feeling pain in my right hip and really looking forward to my last day at work next Friday!

Thank you in advance for your advice. Xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It sounds like carpal tunnel syndrome in your arm, and the baby lying in a nerve affecting your leg. See your gp and he will be able to refer you for physio which will help the carpal tunnel, as this is quite common in late  pregnancy,

All the best,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## ttcneedhelp (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi there

Thank you so much for your advice.

Kind regards

S xx


----------

